# How to attach clamp to basking lamp?



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi I am setting up a new enclosure for Chevy but I am stumped on how to attach the clamp that came with the basking lamp of his. The box that probably had the directions is long gone( my dad threw it away) so does anyone have a picture walkthrough or something that can help me?

Thank You,
Marta+Chevy


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you mean that you've taken the clamp off the fixture? In my opinion, that was a good thing. I remove the clamps and hang the lamps. Its hard to get the light shining directly straight down when you clamp the fixture onto the side of the habitat, but hanging it directs the light correctly.


----------



## moswen (Nov 12, 2010)

ok sorry crappy pics but this is how it goes:












if you can see through the fuzziness in the second picture: first the screw goes through the top hole, and secure it as loosely as you can. then the big arch goes over the ceramic part at the end of the lamp. you have to do this first, and the last part is hard, i had to have my husband help me! 4 hands are definately better than 2. then once you get that done, just squeeze and work till you get the small round part of the top of the clamp into the smaller arch, and once you get it in, then you tighten the screw as hard as you can, bc it's really wobbly and won't stay where you put it unless it's extra tight.... i'm sorry i suck with directions, hopefully this helps, if not... then hopefully a good teacher can help you out!!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes I did it!!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!!! Why do they have to make it so hard???


----------



## moswen (Nov 12, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> Yes I did it!!!!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!!!!! Why do they have to make it so hard???



ugh i have no idea...!


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2010)

Marta, those clamps ALWAYS fail eventually. Yvonne is right. Don't us the clamp. Hang the fixture by the cord from straight over the tub somehow. I buy little "cup holder" hooks from OSH and screw them into something directly above my enclosure. You could go all the way to the ceiling if need be. Sometimes I build a little "apparatus" over the top of the enclosure to hang the light from too. The point is, you need to hang it, not clamp it. Many of us have started fires, broken expensive lamps and injured our tortoises when those clamps fail and the fixture with a hot, burning bulb falls right into the enclosure. Learn from our mistakes.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tom said:


> Marta, those clamps ALWAYS fail eventually. Yvonne is right. Don't us the clamp. Hang the fixture by the cord from straight over the tub somehow. I buy little "cup holder" hooks from OSH and screw them into something directly above my enclosure. You could go all the way to the ceiling if need be. Sometimes I build a little "apparatus" over the top of the enclosure to hang the light from too. The point is, you need to hang it, not clamp it. Many of us have started fires, broken expensive lamps and injured our tortoises when those clamps fail and the fixture with a hot, burning bulb falls right into the enclosure. Learn from our mistakes.



It is very temporary until I get the supplies I need can you show me a pic of what you are talking about?


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2010)

Here ya go:


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

okay that doesnt seem to hard but knowing me its probably going to be like rocket science


----------



## moswen (Nov 12, 2010)

haha, on the post you just put up about his enclosure, if i remember right the shelf you clamped the lamp on had a little bracket under it, i like to clamp and hang, so i would clamp the lamp on the mounting bracket under your shelf AND wrap the cord around it a few times, that should do the trick, and it should be easy too! i'm impressed with your diligence to your little chevy, and i love that you ask questions, keep them coming!


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

Im confused on how I would do that here is a closer pic (I highlighted it)


----------



## moswen (Nov 12, 2010)

well, i didn't know it had your medals on it. if you want to move them, i would just hang your clamp lamp straight down, clamp it to the bottom of that mounting bracket, and wrap the cord around the same partof the wood that it's clamped to. (i know my paint skills are awesome, don't be jealous) like this:


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 12, 2010)

I will go try that!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, Rebekah!! You are truly an awesome artist!


----------

